# Headaches->decending/sigmoid colon



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why i get headaches from the decending/sigmoid colon constipation and gas?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OMG,what is the problem with your liver?Which test detect liver problems?It totally makes sense in a way that something not completly digested WILL creat fermentation.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

ME TOO!!!I don't have constipation as i go everyday!I'm just full of crappy gas who dosen't move.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well it is a form of constipation but the gas are toxic making it unbearable.I think i could die if i dosen't go for 3 days.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Where are you located?It totally makes sense.I feel toxic too.There must be an answer!PLease let me know about the outcome with your brilliant doctor.I never fell in categories of IBS.I'M just intoxicated by toxic waste and gas.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:What other symptoms do you have ?


They mostly are in my signature but here my others symptoms:-Excessive pressure from gas in all the colon.-Trapped gas 24/7.-Sigmoid almost paralyze.-Difficult evacuation who require squatting on the toilett.-Pubis disconfort like a sunburn 24/7-Genital sensitivity who fluctuate with the pubis sunburn and overall digestion-Headaches from trapped gas....and YES fat exacerbate my digestion Eg;i've ateeggs+beacon this morning and still have it in the same place 6 hours later.







Thanks for the tips on herbs


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Given: your symptoms include Gas and Sigmoid spasms, I am going to make a physiological argument connecting the two. Gas causes inflation/stretching of the entire colon, and the colon acts as a mechano-sensor according to Furuya et al., 2005. Subepithelial fibroblasts form a cellular network just under the epithelium of the gastrointestinal tract and their unique characteristics, such as cell-cell communication via released ATP and Ca(2+) signaling in the cellular network , were examined. ATP-release and Ca(2+) signaling were cell-shape dependent, i.e. they were further enhanced by stretching. Since Ca2+ contributes to the activation of contractile proteins (actin), these findings suggest a contribution from the actin cytoskeleton on ATP-release in subepithelial fibroblasts. The released ATP activates Purine (P)2Y receptors on the surrounding cells and propagates Ca (2+)-waves through the network and also activates P2X on terminals of mucosal sensory neurons. The number of DRG neurons responding to ATP and the number of those staining for the P2X3 receptor, were increased after application of ATP. DRG (dorsal root ganglion) neurons project to the PBn via the spino-parabrachial(PBn) pathyway, and then to the CeA (central amygdala), which has CRF (corticotrophin releasing factor) neurons projecting to the BN (Barrington's nucleus), whose activation is causing CRD (sigmoid spasms). In my experience, when I get gassy, I take Zelnorm which produces diahhrea in me. I'm not sure why this works, but it may have to do with flushing out "bad" gas producing bacteria. Taking an enema gets rid of both "good" and "bad" bacteria and Mirilax irrigates the stool, but in me, I feel the water getting "sucked back up" by the proximal colon, and this doesn't work either. I think that the pro-kinetic of Zelnorm and the anti-"suck up" of Amitza (blocking the chloride channel prevents the "suck up") may flush out the system. When I get rid of the gas, I become less constipated (have the feeling of complete evacuations). Spasman--I would suggest to you that you try the Amitza to produce diahhrea (to get rid of gas and thus spasms).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Screeb!Actually i'm looking for a pharma on-line with no prescription needed or a doctor who could write a script for it.Since i'm from Canada i may have to travel south.


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn:SpAsMaN ~ do you have any abdominal pain, if so where ? Mine is upper abdo, mostly left side, just below ribs, sometimes radiates across to right side just below ribs. It does feel like trapped gas, but not sure if it is gas, as it never moves position or changes, in terms of pain levels...


This is exactly the pain I get when I eat gluten. Exactly. Since I stopped eating gluten, I've stopped having it, but I still have constipation problems. However, my liver is functioning a lot better. My naturopath says it's because my gut has stopped leaking toxins into my bloodstream as my small intestine is healing.So, no more of that particular pain. But still plenty of problems I can't figure out how to fix.


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

Auburn: Very interesting indeed. What do you eat mostly?I too have Fibromyalgia. And it is certainly affected by my food intake. I'd like to try an elimination diet to figure out all my triggers, but right now, I'm nursing an infant so that's not really feasible. When he's done, then I will definitely try.


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn:Hi Loona ~ very interested to read that your Fibromyalgia is also affected by your food intake, like mine is....I am not sure if this is always the case with Fibro is it? Or are we unusual in this respect, I wonder...


I think it's very common, and that a lot of people haven't figured it out yet. Almost every fibromite I've talked to has noticed some food that bothers them.


> quote:How severe is your Fibro ? What treatment do you have for it ? Whereabouts is your pain located ? Have you had your thyroid levels tested ? (Sorry for all the questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Fibro ranges from mild to severe. Pregnancy seemed to improve my symtoms by a good lot, and I'm still coasting on those hormones. My pain is quite all over the place. But my neck is probably the worst. My hips/SI joints also get really bad. I've had hand problems, lower back problems, leg problems, knee problems, etc. But my neck *always* hurts, and it often gives me really bad headaches because of myofascial trigger points.I get my thyroid tested regularly, and it's always on the low end of normal.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quoteandelion Root Tincture (again, alcohol free if possible) is great for stimulating digestive juices. (It must be the ROOT, not the LEAF, as the leaf is a diuretic, the root is a 'bitter' for the digestion)


I just buy it at my local hyppies store.


----------



## 20508 (Apr 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn: There are natural supplements one can take to improve thyroid function, I think Nutri Thyroid is one.Also taking Selenium helps the conversion from T4 to the active T3 hormone.


Thanks for the ideas. I'll look into it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Lucky you, having a local hippy store ! I wish I did


The ingredient is dandelion root in a base of vinegar...yuck.It seems to help however the vinegar screw the product.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So far the dandelion root tincture help bloating and C.I mean i seems to be "immune" to partial obstruction as the stuff is moving a little bit more than normal.The problem is the vinegar base.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Now i'm wondering if it is the vinegar or the dandelion root who help the digestion.







I digest better.I feel like the few drop of vinegar improve my stomach acid dissolving the food better.







However i can't handle vinegar taste in my mouth and i still have* too much* gas.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Have you not had an endoscopy of your stomach to see if your problem is too much, or too little, acid ? They are quite separate diseases.....


I don't think an endoscopy would tell the amount of acid.Would it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't see how a biopsy could show if i produce less or more.







What i'm thinking regarding the test for stomach acid production is 24 hours PH metry where you have a small pipe in your stomack for one day.I don't have a lot of stomack problem...so i'm not an expert in this area.However it still makes sense that a lack of digestive juice or enzyms WILL give bloating later...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK.I just buy another bottle of dandelion root tincture with NO vinegar base.It works well for constipation.I have been to the bathroom 2 times this morning with less pelvic pressure.It's not a cure but it get rid of the pressure.It can cause loose stools but at the point where i am idon't care.I'm also wondering about Milk thisle herb.Thanks Auburn!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I can't stand myself.It's now 3:30 PM and have trapped toxic stuff.I took 6 drops 2 times last nigth.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes 6 tiny drops 2 times.I don't know what to think,i'm scared of dandelion root.







I took a dulcolax and a suppository to get rid of it in my bowel.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah,it's not my first failed treatment.


----------

